# New Fluval Nano Tanks



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering if anybody has seen in person or bought one of the new series of Fluval aquariums that are similar to the Edge? They are called the Chi, Ebi, & Flora. They look pretty nice in photos & I'm considering buying one.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have they are pretty neat looking the have them on sale at petsmart in north van.


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

i just a chi (5gallons) off petcetera the other day. it was on sale for 79.99 then i had a spend 50 bucks get 20 off, so i paid 59.99 plus taxes for it.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard they are supposed to be good. I got the Fluval Edge and granted it's a nice tank but it takes almost as long as my 135g to clean, real PIA. I heard the new ones come with LED's


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies  I'll head over to Petsmart to check them out in the next few days. I'm interested in the 'Chi' one in particular. It's supposed to be much better than the 'Edge' for tank access because of the open top design, but people online are complaining about the poor placement of the power switch for the lights.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

mike.m said:


> i just a chi (5gallons) off petcetera the other day. it was on sale for 79.99 then i had a spend 50 bucks get 20 off, so i paid 59.99 plus taxes for it.


Can anybody comment on costs for the other models?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen the Fluval Chi set up at Aquariums West. It looks very zen. It is a reasonable size, at 5 gallons it is suitable for a betta or some little endlers. I think that it would be easier to clean than the Fluval Edge.


----------



## Blue Ram (Apr 29, 2010)

I set up a Chi last week. I have a guppy trio in it. They seem happy and have plenty of room to move around. The system runs virtually soundless. I did add a small heater. Mechanical filtration is very minimal - no biological so I added a substrate to help with biological. Definitely easier to maintain than the Edge which I also have.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw the Chi for the first time yesterday. Tempting! My one question would be: how strong is the current from the water flow? Bettas aren't really fans of strong moving water. Other than that it would be a very cool Betta tank!


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

teija said:


> I saw the Chi for the first time yesterday. Tempting! My one question would be: how strong is the current from the water flow? Bettas aren't really fans of strong moving water. Other than that it would be a very cool Betta tank!


Current is pretty slow, less flow than most HOB filter for tank in this size.
Here is mine:
YouTube - Fluval Chi


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems more suited for shrimp tanks with that flow. Looks good though.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

In my research I have also come across complaints about the water evaporation on the Chi, as well as the fact that you might get droplets all around the tank (from the fountain I would guess).
Still not convinced on the lighting of the Edge - maybe if they make the newer ones with better lighting I might consider it. Thought it might make a really nice tank for some multies (dwarf shellies)!


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Water evaporates, I don't understand why would someone complain againest the simple phase transition, it's like complain wate is too cold when became ice. 

Chi is not necessarily evaporates more than any other open top setup, in fact, evaporation were the same if not less than low-tech and much less than any high-tech open-top. I top up 3~5mm of the water everyday after feeding, it's not worth to complain.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any nano tank would have massive evaporation since the surface area to volume is tiny. That's why I wouldn't consider open top in smaller tanks, but I still say the Chi is pretty cool.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFL, ug.mac, I love the way you put that.

My open top tanks evaporate quite quickly, I've noticed. That's a good thing because I can tell by how low the water is, when I last changed the water in the tank.



ug.mac said:


> Water evaporates, I don't understand why would someone complain againest the simple phase transition, it's like complain wate is too cold when became ice.


----------

